# Alone in the house for the first time since....forever!



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

My son is away at some music festival, he left last night and doesn't get home until Monday I think. I have not been alone in the house for this long since I had him almost 19 years ago!! I know a lot of people would kill for time to themselves, but I am not looking forward to it


----------



## VLR (May 15, 2011)

hang in there. It can be tough when you are alone with your thoughts.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

SC, hang in there. My W went through that as each one of our 3 left for college. When the last one left, it was pretty serence, very empty feeling -and I was there so I can't even imagine being alone. Wow, try to do something for yourself. Get out of the house. Call up some friends, anything but being alone.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I'll most likely bury myself in movies and tv then all of a sudden realize it's already Monday night. I don't mind being alone, but not being annoyed by the 20 people my son usually has over here will be strange.

This f'cking divorce bomb couldn't have been dropped at a worse time. I certainly don't mean to imply there is a good time to be dumped on your ass, but ugh this has been a VERY crappy six months even before I was shocked with this decision of his.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Ok I am having a download fiesta on usenet. This should scoot me through tonight without copious crying, overeating and drinking two bottles of wine.

Well, without crying and overeating maybe.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL. Easy on the liqour. I thought the Big F--kn margarita i had last week was going to help and really all it did was make me feel worse the next day wondering how much more jogging i was going to have to do to burn off the calories. LOL! Yeah, it didnt have the effect i was looking for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Should have read this last night. Three glasses of wine and I'm rather :/ right now. I have to go running as well later today. That'll learn me


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Enjoy your time, stay busy and before you know...they're back ;o) Maybe not the H, but the good one (son) LOLOLOL


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Good analogy sadand! A lot of my support comes from you guys. It really helps a lot.

I've been working on me-finally getting to the doctor, running, eating better, etc. I'm getting ready to get rid of the house. That will be a HUGE new chapter in my life. I've lived here for 10 years. time to move on.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

So hard, these things that drastically change our lives. It's the memories that really put me in a deep state of sadness. The good memories should not do that, but they do because it reminds me of better times. I need to heal so that those memories are happy ones. I know it's a process, I can see now that I may need to get IC or help or join a support group. When I am feeling better, I tell myself I can do this on my own, but when I feel like I do this morning, I can see that I probably can't. I can't talk to my kids because I know that will be painful for them to see me distraught and I don't want to do that to them, my parents don't help much because all they do is tell me how awful she is for hurting me - I don't want to hear that. So I have all these family members around me but they are also grieving. BIG EMPTY HEART!

Sad and Stair - I know how hard it is. Thank you for being on here, everyone.

BTW, I thought listening to music would help - it does and it doesn't; same as everything else, a roller coaster.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Speaking of parents, I have this old school Polish dad who would do anything for my sister and me. The downside to that is I get to hear whatever opinion he has and it's usually rather harsh. When I asked him to loan me money for the lawyer he said "I told you this would happen I hope you learned from your mistake." ok thanks dad!


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

stair, I know. They see it as them loving us so much, but they don't realize that we need someone to comfort us, and saying more negative things just adds more to the hurt pile. It would be nice if I could talk openly to mine and that they would realize, I don't want to hear criticism; God knows we've had enough of that with what we are going through. I think the key might be to just go out somewhere peaceful, like maybe walk on the beach, hike a mountain trail. I don't know, haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I actually take it with a grain of salt. My sister gets VERY upset. For some reason he always wants to comment on our careers. I had a very lucrative consulting gig going on for a long time. I was continually asked "when are you going to get a real job?" I finally decided to go full time at one of my clients, but at 2/3 the pay (needed better insurance). Now he's all happy despite the fact my pay checks make me openly weep.


----------

